# Lake Victoria Basin biotope



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

What is the makeup of a Lake Victoria Basin Aquarium? Is it mostly rocks and uplanted or is a planted tank appropriate?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The various species live in different biotopes. Some are more rock-oriented and some live in plant beds. Which species did you have in mind?


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I was looking at this cookie cutter for a 75 gallon
• Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" (Uganda) - 1 trio 
• Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Is.) - 1 trio 
• Astatotilapia latifasciata - 1:3 
• Paralabidochromis chromogynos- 1 trio 
• Synodontis alberti - 1-3


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't see nyererei working as a trio, but hoping others will chime in.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

By all means if you all see something that has the possibility of not working I would appreciate your input. Nothing worse than a group fish that are too aggressive for each other and every other occupant in the tank. I will supply the tank with all the rock needed with maybe some anubia and java fern.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It seems they like either all rocks or all plants depending on the species. I have only kept Nyererei and latifasciata out of those...I'd say rocks for them. StructureGuy and samaki seem to know more about combinations.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I was assuming nyererei would not work because more females would be needed to spread aggression by the male. Is that correct?


----------

